

Show HN: my first startup, MusicRage: pay-as-you-like bundle of music - tomash
http://musicrage.org/

======
tjeden
I like the idea. It would be good to have non metal music also.

~~~
grk
Hiphop could be a good market, lots of independent releases there.

------
wojt_eu
Good stuff in the Metal pack: some trashy, some progressive and good ol' hard-
rock.

